# particip 2 of gaworzyć



## friend_

Hello,

I need your help. I want to know the particip 2 ( most probably Imiesłów przysłówkowy uprzedni) of gaworzyć.

In English: to gabble -> a gabbled word
gaworzyć -> ???? słowo


Thank you in advance.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

for an "imiesłów przysłówkowy uprzedni" we need the perfective aspect, so, the closest thing I can think of would be "pogaworzywszy". 

If you're looking for the form used in passive voice, I don't think it exists, although we could experiment with "gaworzony -na -ne". 

Wait for others' thoughts though.


----------



## friend_

"Gaworzony" would be better for me. I need dactyls 

*sło*wo z twych *ust *gawo*rzon*e 

or maybe

*sło*wo z twych *ust *gawo*rząc*ych
Could you understand this?Is the accent (bold) right?


----------



## Slovianka

Dziecko gaworzy.
Gaworzenie is a stage of uttering voices by a child -I think mostly syllabes - before it is able to pronounce a whole word.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

gaworzyć:
1. o niemowlętach: wydawać pierwsze dźwięki
2. gwarzyć, gawędzić e.g. Wieczorem gaworzyli przed kominkiem. Szli śmiejąc się i gaworząc.
3. przenośnie o ptakach lub innych zwierzętach: wydawać głosy (ćwierkać, krakać itp.), hałasować, e.g. O świcie ptaki zaczynały gaworzyć.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

friend_ said:


> (1) *sło*wo z twych *ust *gawo*rzon*e
> or maybe
> (2) *sło*wo z twych *ust *gawo*rząc*ych
> Could you understand this?Is the accent (bold) right?



I understand it well, the accent is right. (1) is for me a little bit lofty (hope I'v found the right word). (2) is more light.
P.S. "Gwarzyć" is also a nice word.


----------



## Slovianka

In Slovakian, if I'm not mistaken, "to speak" is "hovorit' " - it has the same root as Polish "gaworzyć" and "gwarzyć". The core meaning of "gaworzyć" is as I wrote above, even if it may sometimes be used in different circumstances. In the meaning "gawędzić" someone has to "gaworzyć" with somenone else - "gaworzyc z kimś" or this verb has to be used in its plural form (gaworzyliśmy, gaworzyli). I would say that this usage is rather uncommon, as there are better words to express the same.
Everything depends on the final effect Friend wants to achieve, which is something I do not know.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marcus Africanus said:


> gaworzyć:
> 1. o niemowlętach: wydawać pierwsze dźwięki
> 2. gwarzyć, gawędzić e.g. Wieczorem gaworzyli przed kominkiem. Szli śmiejąc się i gaworząc.
> 3. przenośnie o ptakach lub innych zwierzętach: wydawać głosy (ćwierkać, krakać itp.), hałasować, e.g. O świcie ptaki zaczynały gaworzyć.


 
Jeżeli to byli dorośli, to *gwarzyli*, *gaworzą* tylko niemowlęta.  Tak samo ptaki *gwarzą, *nie* gaworzą*


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Hi,
> 
> for an "imiesłów przysłówkowy uprzedni" we need the perfective aspect, so, the closest thing I can think of would be "pogaworzywszy".
> 
> If you're looking for the form used in passive voice, I don't think it exists, although we could experiment with "gaworzony -na -ne".
> 
> Wait for others' thoughts though.


 
Gwarzywszy is also an "imiesłów przysłówkowy uprzedni", the perfective word is not required. Both can be used. "Uprzedni" does not mean perfective, but "related to the past".


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeżeli to byli dorośli, to *gwarzyli*, *gaworzą* tylko niemowlęta.  Tak samo ptaki *gwarzą, *nie* gaworzą*


Tu bym się nie zgodził; uważam, iż "gaworzyć" używa się zarówno w stosunku do dorosłych, jak i - w przenośni - do zwierząt. Podobnie wypowiada się SJP.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marcus Africanus said:


> Tu bym się nie zgodził; uważam, iż "gaworzyć" używa się zarówno w stosunku do dorosłych, jak i - w przenośni - do zwierząt. Podobnie wypowiada się SJP.


 
Ciekawe. To musi być lokalne zjawisko. Mieszkałem i obracałem się głównie na Pomorzu i Mazowszu, i nigdy się z takim użyciem nie spotkałem. Nigdy też go nie spotkałem w literaturze. 
Jak znajdziesz jakiś przykład w druku to przyślij wiadomość gdzie znalazłeś.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Gwarzywszy is also an "imiesłów przysłówkowy uprzedni", the perfective word is not required.


 
I really doubt this form. I guess only "imiesłów przysłówkowy współczesny" - gwarząc/gaworząc is legitimate.

I wonder, wasn't that "zważywszy" (perfective) which brought it to your mind?


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> I really doubt this form. I guess only "imiesłów przysłówkowy współczesny" - gwarząc/gaworząc is legitimate.
> 
> I wonder, wasn't that "zważywszy" (perfective) which brought it to your mind?


 
Well, after some more consideration I admit I was wrong. It must be a perfective verb. The imperfective form is possible to form, but it has no use in contemporary Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marcus Africanus said:


> Tu bym się nie zgodził; uważam, iż "gaworzyć" używa się zarówno w stosunku do dorosłych, jak i - w przenośni - do zwierząt. Podobnie wypowiada się SJP.


 
Przeczytałem przykłady, które mi przysłałeś. Słowo gaworzyć jest tam używane w dwóch przypadkach: jako sarkazm, oraz jako błąd językowy, prawdopodobnie powstały właśnie na skutek używania słowa sarkastycznie.  Ze starego słowiańskiego słowa govoriti Polacy utworzyli dwa czasowniki: gwarzyć (rozmawiać nieformalnie, w rozluźnionej atmosferze) oraz gaworzyć (o niemowlętach, które usiłują naśladować mowę dorosłych, ale jeszcze im się to nie udaje, niby mówić). Nie ma żadnego powodu, żeby te dwa słowa z powrotem mieszać w jedno. W języku zachodzą procesy konstruktywne i destruktywne. Konstruktywne wtedy, gdy powstają nowe słowa odające myśli w sposób bardziej precyzyjny, i destruktywne wtedy, kiedy następuje regres precyzji i pomieszanie pojęć. Ten drugi proces powstaje z lenistwa, niedbalstwa i niewiedzy. To jest coś podobnego do tego, gdy „rzemieślnik amator” sięga do torby z narzędziami na oślep i wyjmuje z niej klucz zamiast młotka (niedbalstwo), a może i nie wie, że powinno się użyć młotka (niewiedza). Ponieważ nie chce mu się sięgać jeszcze raz, wbija gwóźdź kluczem (lenistwo). Tak samo jest ze słowami. Człowiek nie bardzo wie jakie jest znaczenie słów, ponieważ obraca się w środowisku o niskiej kulturze słowa, a sam niewiele czyta, a jak już to komiksy lub teksty internautów na forach. Używa więc słów byle jak i na chybił trafił. W ten sposób procesy destruktywne doprowadzają do pomieszania słów i pojęć. Powstaje coś jak „kot czyli pies”. W przypadku obiektów konkretnych jest dość łatwo zauważyć, że coś się nie zgadza, ale w przypadku pojęć abstrakcyjnych jest trudniej.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Ben Jamin, I agree with You. I told You in my PM these are not the best examples which I sent You. 
Maybe somebody will find better examples for "gaworzyć" not in the meaning of "baby babble".
These are some taken from SJP (without sarcasm):
Wieczorem gaworzyli przed kominkiem.
Szli śmiejąc się i gaworząc.
O świcie ptaki zaczynały gaworzyć.


----------



## Slovianka

In every language, I may suppose, one may use many different words or expressions instead of the correct one and remain comprehensible, so, being not a specialist in linguistics and basing only on my feelings and experience, I see no good reason to argue with people, who insist they are right. I would recommend, however, to teach foreigners _*safe*_ Polish. 
I would never say "gaworzyć" about birds. Infants' voices are nice, but do not at all resemble birds' singing.
The comparision to a lazy/unqualified artisan's work may refer to a more general problem of how things become "byle jakimi". "Almost" becomes sufficiently good.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

I agree with You, Slovianka, and my idea is not to argue but to aim at the truth.
Yesterday at night I was watching "Dzika Polska. Szaleńcy natury" on the TVP Polonia Channel (I love this progamme). In this episode, "Doktor uskrzydlony", they talked about birds and one of them - an ornithologist, veterinarian and also translator and writer - said about one bird:
"[wodnik szuwarek] ...łazi taki napuszony, tak jakby zajęty swoimi sprawami, z tym nosem przy ziemi, wpatrzony w coś tam, analizuje, coś tam gaworzy sobie, czasem wydaje z siebie przedziwne dźwięki, normalnie wodnik szukarek." (19':38'')
http://www.tvp.pl/wiedza/przyroda/dzika-polska/wideo/23012010-1030


----------



## Slovianka

Wodnik Szuwarek underwent personalization.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Roger, Slovianka, like SJP says: przenośnie.


----------



## Slovianka

Now I've watched this nice programm. 
The veterinarian says:
"Ptaki mają nie tylko swoje charaktery jako gatunek, ale w obrębie tych charakterów są jeszcze różne charakterki (...). Jak poznaję kogoś i widzę tego człowieka pierwszy raz, to tak staram sobie przypasować gatunek ptaka do charakteru tego człowieka"

"Brids have not only their characters as a species, but also each of them has its own little character. (...) When I make acquaintance with someone and I see this man for the first time, I try to match a species of bird to the character of this man".

As a reply his friend accuses him of making  "strong antropomorphisation", and doctor Kruszyński in his turn describes a behaviour of a bird which this friend resembles to in his opinion. So we have here a joke and antropomorphisation. The true is that the doctor's friend does not move his lips much while speaking, which sometimes may make his speach less easy to understand.

Who is Roger?


----------



## Marcus Africanus

That's right, Slovianka, antropomorphisation ("przenośnie o ptakach...") but I wouldn't call it a joke.
I said "Roger" in the meaning of: zrozumiałem, przyjąłem - because Your post "Wodnik Szuwarek underwent personalization." had resembled me a military coversation by a walkie-talkie ;-)
Bez odbioru.


----------



## Slovianka

There will be "odbiór", however. Dr Kruszyński says also, that "niektóre ptaki, to psycholki, zwłasza jeśli chodzi o ptaki oswojone". 
I said I would't use a word "gaworzyć" for a bird, and neither I'd use the one "psycholka" or "psycholek". Przenośnia - a metaphore, as you say. We are free to use every word if we think it will match. 
What was it like? "Słowo z Twoich ust wygaworzone"? Very well said.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

I laughed to tears - You have a really good sens of humor, Slovianka ;-)))
Thank You


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marcus Africanus said:


> I agree with You, Slovianka, and my idea is not to argue but to aim at the truth.
> Yesterday at night I was watching "Dzika Polska. Szaleńcy natury" on the TVP Polonia Channel (I love this progamme). In this episode, "Doktor uskrzydlony", they talked about birds and one of them - an ornithologist, veterinarian and also translator and writer - said about one bird:
> "[wodnik szuwarek] ...łazi taki napuszony, tak jakby zajęty swoimi sprawami, z tym nosem przy ziemi, wpatrzony w coś tam, analizuje, coś tam gaworzy sobie, czasem wydaje z siebie przedziwne dźwięki, normalnie wodnik szukarek." (19':38'')
> http://www.tvp.pl/wiedza/przyroda/dzika-polska/wideo/23012010-1030


 
I would call it using a not good language at all, especially from a writer. Using the verbs like "analizuje" without signalizing a metaphor (tak jakby). In general, a random use of words. This is close to "gaworzyc", even if the words are recognizable, their choice is haphazard. I will still claim that many people do not understand the difference between "gwarzyc" and "gaworzyc" because of sheer ignorance of their own language.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

The link was changed and is now:
http://www.tvp.pl/wiedza/przyroda/dzika-polska/wideo/doktor-uskrzydlony-27122008


----------



## Slovianka

W Słowniku Języka Polskiego Doroszewskiego rzeczywiście sa wymienione te trzy znaczenia czasownika "gaworzyć" z przykładami z literatury, np. Żeromskiego, napisanymi jezykiem,którego dziś nie można by używać. Zapytałam rodzinę o znaczenie tego slowa i nikt nie podał znaczenia innego niż podstawowe.

Dr Kruszyński jest znawcą ptaków i chyba sympatycznym człowiekiem, więc czepianie się tego, co powiedział w dość luźnej rozmowie i półżartem nie ma wiele sensu. Nie miały to być wytyczne poprawnego posługiwania się polskim ani językiem ornitologów (zdaje się np., że pelikan patrzy tam z wyrzutem sumienia w oczach, a powinno byc w ogóle - z wyrzutem, bez sumienia, bo pelikan miał żal do dra Kruszyńskiego i chyba trudno było by powoływać się na ornitologów, że wyrażenie: "wyrzuty sumienia" może w przenośni dotyczyć ptaków).
Poszło o poprawność i sens sformułowania zaproponowanego przez Frienda - a tego sensu za dużo nie było.


----------

